# what do eggs look like?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my piranhas are spawning, im curious what eggs look like so i know what to look out for?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

does anyone have pictures?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Link for what eggs look like is below including other information that is useful including photos:

Axelrod, Breeding Red-Bellies Piranhas


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you can go to Natt's web site and look under breeding and find some cool photos also.
http://home.1asphost.com/supernatepiranha/...a/breeding.html


----------

